# A slow start to 2007



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

This year I am taking a break from the Haunted house at the school where my wife teaches. Without the pressure of a large audience I am having touble getting my new props done. I felt better yesterday getting some of last year's props on display at home and firing up a fog machine. I am amazed at how everyone keeps kicking it up a notch here on this site...It does a haunters heart good to see your work.
Here is the Scare Fx witch back in action with chains and rings added to the cauldron. Also the gravedigger and our FCG "Elizabeth" is renting the upstairs room again.


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Your props are fantastic! I can't wait to see more pictures. Love the witch's face and eyes...


----------



## Evil Eyes (Aug 23, 2007)

Love the witch! I know what you mean about having trouble getting props done. I was having a hard time this year with the weather being in the 90's. Now it's getting cooler and I am on a rampage trying to get new items done for this years party. Haven't had any time lately on the forum since I am now so busy cramming everything in last minute. Will I ever learn?


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Great props keep em comin.

Funny how the threat of disappointing others works as motivation for us aint it.


----------



## mgrmax (Nov 22, 2006)

Very cool props! I really like the pics. They capture the look nicely.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Great pics.


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Het, thats great stuff. More pics, more pics.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Really cool stuff there.


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks everyone, there are more pics on my "website". This is the one I really want to finish. I call her the rat witch and baboon skeleton bookstand guy (O.K. I will work on names too.). I will post in the props how-to if I get them done. She will dangle a wiggling rat over the cauldron while reading from a spell book held up by baboon guy.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I like the baboon helping out the witch. Great idea.


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Great witch, can't wait to see more.


----------



## EvilQueen1298 (Jul 27, 2007)

We aren't doing our usual haunt this year either. We're putting on a HUGE Halloween party at our American Legion Post.
So our "haunt" is a bit different as decorating a huge ballroom is much different than our home haunt.
Still, it poses new and interesting ideas. I think it will turn out fine. The few days before our party will be VERY hectic getting everything built.
Love your witch!!!!


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

I think you need to do an axeworthy ghost flying around the large ballroom. Just make sure it clears all the funny hats, or maybe that's a Shriners convention.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Very nice. I love the witch dangling the rat idea and I LOVE the baboon! I can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

I agree. Love the twist on the witch/cauldron!


----------

